# Elliot Goldenthal's Final Fantasy: A Discussion on Mixed Harmonic and Orchestration Techniques appli



## Evan Gamble (Nov 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Elliot-Goldenthals-Final-Fantasy-Orchestration/dp/3847316389 (http://www.amazon.com/Elliot-Goldenthal ... 3847316389)

Anyone check out this book? Been awhile since I spent money on books or scores but this has always been one of my favorite scores and was curious if it had many excerpts of the conductor's score and such.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks interesting, but a little pricey. Wonder if there are any musical examples?


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah at over a dollar a page there better be tons of score excerpts.


----------



## Ed (Nov 18, 2012)

I miss Goldenthal :(


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 18, 2012)

If a book costs over 50 bucks I think Amazon should force publishers to let people see some inside portions. This book looks like a risky prospect...

btw where am I when these kinda concerts come around? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1o7db95gwY

Oh, right- Canada.


----------



## Lex (Nov 18, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Sun Nov 18 said:


> If a book costs over 50 bucks I think Amazon should force publishers to let people see some inside portions. This book looks like a risky prospect...
> 
> btw where am I when these kinda concerts come around? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1o7db95gwY
> 
> Oh, right- Canada.




:( :( :(


----------



## bdr (Nov 18, 2012)

that looks to me like the authors Masters or PhD thesis, quite often they are packaged up and sold onAmazon.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 18, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Sun Nov 18 said:


> If a book costs over 50 bucks I think Amazon should force publishers to let people see some inside portions. This book looks like a risky prospect...
> 
> btw where am I when these kinda concerts come around? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1o7db95gwY
> 
> Oh, right- Canada.


Yeah I was watching that when I found this book.

definitely miss Goldenthal, heard his head hasn't been right since he fell in his kitchen composing Grendel. Hope he's doing ok. 

How crazy would it be if he scored one of the new star wars films with williams main theme? Obviously would never happen but...i digress.


----------



## Dan Stearn (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice find Evan, definitely interested in finding out more about this one, will likely pick it up sometime in the future


----------



## Ed (Nov 19, 2012)

Goldenthal is vastly underrated, you can tell because there arent hundreds of Goldenthal clones.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 19, 2012)

Ed @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> Goldenthal is vastly underrated, you can tell because there arent hundreds of Goldenthal clones.



I think Goldenthal skews to a slightly older demographic than other composers and I think cloneage often begins in the late teens. The teen will hear one of the latest batman scores and yell up to his mom from the basement that he needs her credit card again for NI's action strings. And also they're out of Mountain Dew or somethin'.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 19, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> Ed @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Goldenthal is vastly underrated, you can tell because there arent hundreds of Goldenthal clones.
> ...



I imagine the kid than does something like this, only with a keyboard controller in front of him...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iLkISmXlKU


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 19, 2012)

Evan Gamble @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Ed @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> ...



One of the best episodes ever.


I like to wonder what keyboard cat would compose if it got action strings: 

http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=http% ... ame=peepee

Have to mute the left video immediately. Stupid youtubedoubler.


----------



## Gusfmm (Nov 20, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> And also they're out of Mountain Dew or somethin'.



Hey, what's wrong with Mountain Drew. It's my mid morning alternative, not to drown myself in coffee all day long... just keeps me going.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 20, 2012)

Gusfmm @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> choc0thrax @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > And also they're out of Mountain Dew or somethin'.
> ...



Nothing at all. Whatever gets you amped, dude. I just avoid it because it always gives me a strong urge to do extreme snowboarding.

This was me last week after polishing off a bottle:







Didn't get any work done at all that day.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Nov 20, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> Evan Gamble @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> ...



Haha I love how the cat sticks its arms out just as the intro musiuc ends. Perfect timing.


----------



## g.c. (Dec 8, 2012)

Miss? Has he passed?
gc


----------



## g.c. (Dec 8, 2012)

Try "Frida." Passionate-alive!!
And if you haven't heard it , his "Vietnam Oratorio"
I really like his work also!
Another Beltrami?
gc


----------



## Niah (Dec 9, 2012)

Yep miss him too...didn't he had an accident hope he is ok.


----------

